# Apex NC DM needs gamers



## cstyle (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm a DM in Apex NC getting ready to start a new DND 3.x game, but I need a few more players.  I'm looking to play every other monday night, from 7 to 10 (but this is not in stone).  The game setting will be in a world of my own creation, somewhat of a cross between Forgotten Realms and Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time.  It will feature a mix of roleplaying and combat.  If you have any interest, shoot me an email -> cstefanick@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Cstyle


----------



## Belen (Jan 29, 2004)

You should come to NC Game day.  A lot of players will be there and you can meet them beforehand.

Dave


----------



## cstyle (Jan 29, 2004)

*NC Game Day?????*

Dave,

Can you post the info on NC Game Day, and maybe provide a link?

Thanks,
Cstyle


----------



## Belen (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is the thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68169

Also, there is a website here: http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/

And a yahoo group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ncgameday

Basically, we'll be at the Talley Student Center at NC State in the Walnut room from 9am-8pm on Saturday.

Dave


----------



## Henry (Jan 30, 2004)

*wipes away a tear*

Rel will be proud at the level of Gameday-pimping just displayed. 

cstyle, we'd love to have you there! And there's no better place to go to meet gamers from all over the Raleigh Area!

Dave, see you tomorrow (or tonight, if you're going to dinner!)


----------



## cstyle (Feb 2, 2004)

*Still need gamers!*

Thanks for the info.  Unfortunately, I was unable to make it saturday on short notice.  

Having said that, I still need players!  If you're looking for a game, or know someone who is, please contact me, and we can talk about it and see if there is mutual interest.

Thanks!


----------



## cstyle (Feb 9, 2004)

Just bumping it up.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 19, 2004)

I think we all know what this is about.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 29, 2004)

bump


----------

